# LR CC shutting down during importing



## Grant Melton (Dec 3, 2017)

Gone back to LR 5 as the above happens and working for press its to much hastle unless anyone can advise me of why this happens on MAC. Other press members have made similar comments !

Grant


----------



## clee01l (Dec 3, 2017)

Grant Melton said:


> Gone back to LR 5 as the above happens and working for press its to much hastle unless anyone can advise me of why this happens on MAC. Other press members have made similar comments !
> 
> Grant


I'd check to see how much free space you have available on the primary drive for working storage.  You need at least 100GB free for LR temporary files created during import.  If the Primary hard drive fills, OSX will shut down the offending app. Large MP RAW files will compound the problem.  And you'll need more than2 cores to accommodate LR6's processing speed.   LR7 is more efficient in this regard.  So going back to LR5 may be going in the wrong direction if you want to see performance improvements.  
Also you profile says LR6.6  Earlier versions were some what buggy and later versions are more stable.  Update to LR6.13 before outright condemning LR6.


----------



## Grant Melton (Dec 3, 2017)

When you say primary drive do you mean my laptop hard drive ?


----------



## Grant Melton (Dec 3, 2017)

I've reinstalled LR CC says its version 7.0.1 don't know what the last dowload version was


----------



## clee01l (Dec 4, 2017)

Grant Melton said:


> When you say primary drive do you mean my laptop hard drive ?


Yes, the volume named Macintosh HD


----------



## clee01l (Dec 4, 2017)

Grant Melton said:


> I've reinstalled LR CC says its version 7.0.1 don't know what the last dowload version was


You are now running the latest and most efficient version of LR.  (7.0.1) It does still have some bugs in it but it has been tuned for performance specifically to address these issues in LR6 and earlier. 

If you would on the LR menu click on {Help}{System Info..} and then copy and paste the contents of that dialog into your reply, I will have a better understanding of your hardware/software settings and can provide more detailed assistance. 
Also in Finder, click on the "Get Info" context menu item for the volume named "Macintosh HD" and report the "Capacity, Available and Used" item in the general section so that I can gauge the pressure that your disk drive is under.


----------

